# Bob Hodas / NeptuneEQ Review



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I read a forum where Bob Hodas from Bob Hodas Acoustic Analysis was to test the NeptuneEQ.

http://www.avrevforum.com/room-acou...1369-audyssey-announces-dynamic-volume-3.html

Are the results posted somewhere?


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Mike, We have been anticipating Bob's review, and I will let this forum know when he has finished his evaluation. He has had a unit, and is in the process right now. I'm very glad you are interested.

Ken M.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking forward to his evaluation.


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

I spoke with Bob Hodas on the phone yesterday, and he has completed his evaluation. I was quite impressed with his expertise.

He did tell me that it was generally favorable. I obviously can't speak for him, and wouldn't try, but I know there will be good things and bad things in the review (as there should be in any honest review).

I believe he is a very discriminating listener, and am looking forward to reading his review hopefully in the next few weeks. When It's posted, I'd be happy to supply a link in this thread.

Happy New year all!


----------



## aNomad (Feb 17, 2009)

I have heard of Bob Hodas. He is a very respected man in my field of acoustics. Any word on when we can expect this review? It has been a long time.


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Bill,

Yes, it has been a long time. I apologize for mentioning it so soon, I didn't realize the politics involved and how long the process takes.

Bob has finished his thorough evaluation, and has written his review. It was sent to us for fact checking (a common thing to do for reviews), and a couple of technical details were corrected, but obviously nothing regarding his evaluation. It is complete, but unfortunately not scheduled to be published until Mar 23. Once it is published, I will supply a link here as promised. I'm sorry it is taking so long.

Ken


----------



## aNomad (Feb 17, 2009)

Great Ken, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

The Bob Hodas review has _finally_ made it to publication. :reading: Here's the link: Bob Hodas review.


----------



## spooled951 (Apr 7, 2009)

nice


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the kudos. There are of course a few things I would have liked to see him praise instead of complain about, but any item up for review is bound to get some criticism if the review is an honest one. I just read Kal Rubinson's review (due in Stereophile soon) and ditto addle: (jk) :R

Overall the responses have been favorable though, so I'm pleased. I'd much rather see a heartfelt review than glowing praise. Criticism is what fuels improvement, and in my opinion shows sincerity.


----------



## tibuan (Jul 8, 2009)

great!


----------

